# How often does your leopard gecko poo?



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

Out of curiosity how much does everyone elses leo's poo, I seem to be constantly cleaning one of mines vivs as she poos around 3 times a day!! (healthy looking brown and white parts though  )
Anyone elses similar or is it just different for each leo?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i accidentally voted twice x( mine poop a couple of times a week  cause they dont eat daily


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I feed mine every other day so around thrice a week.


----------



## GeckoRat (Jul 14, 2011)

been feeding her daily and poops once a day


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Fed every night and guaranteed poop in his usual corner (around the bloody wires of all places) every morning! :no1:


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Usually once a day for our adults, the babies are a whole different story! We have de- pooped their rubs four times a day if not more lol!


----------



## GeckoGranny (Jul 9, 2013)

*How Often Does My Leopard Gecko Poop?*

My Leo hasn't looped in a couple of days even though he eats every night. He wasn't eating for awhile but he's doing much better. How long should I wait b4 giving him mineral oil? His substrate is paper towels b/c it is much easier 2 clean & when he got sick I was cleaning his tank daily. Please give me suggestions the temps are good & I give him fresh water daily.:blush:


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

GeckoGranny said:


> My Leo hasn't looped in a couple of days even though he eats every night. He wasn't eating for awhile but he's doing much better. How long should I wait b4 giving him mineral oil? His substrate is paper towels b/c it is much easier 2 clean & when he got sick I was cleaning his tank daily. Please give me suggestions the temps are good & I give him fresh water daily.:blush:


Hi,paper towel is a good substrate to use even for healthy geckos.What are your temps in hot and cold side? How many hides are there and where are they placed?Also do you gut load food and do you use calcium powder and suppliments?


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

My leopard gecko poops every night unless he doesn't eat anything that night (sometimes he don't eat for a night when shedding).I feed him every night cos he's a glutten lol.


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine poo around every night  unless they haven't eaten for a day or so , but normally every night. So every morning im pretty much cleaning up poop.


----------

